# Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 07/09



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Juni 2009)

Auch diesen Monat stellen wir euch vorab die Inhalte der kommenden Ausgaben Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop Creative vor. Wer eine Ausgabe ergattern möchte, kann dies natürlich im ausgewählten Fachhandel tun oder er/sie hält die Augen offen, denn wir werden wieder ein paar Ausgaben verlosen. 

*Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 07/09*






*Features/ Interviews*

Interview: Aaron Sims
Feature: Freelancer Survival Guide Teil 3
Feature: Webdesign mit Photoshop
Showcase

*Workshops*

Vexel-Art
Masterclass: Auf den Spuren von Bosch und Dali
Masterclass: Atmosphärisches SciFi-Painting
Grundkurs Füllmethoden: Sommerliche Effekte
Der Dragan-Effekt
Teilbelichtung und Teiltonung
Slam Dunk Angel

*Auf der Heft-CD*

Projektdateien
50 Min. Video-Workshop „Photoshop CS4 Dirty Tricks“
Über 230 Werkzeuge und Materialien

Diese Ausgabe ist ab dem 17. Juni im Zeitschriftenhandel erhältlich.


*Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 07/09*



*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit Illustratorin Sonya Hallett
Interview mit Creative Media-Designer Teodoru Badiu
Ratgeber: Über 70 Tipps für die Werkzeugleiste
Technik-Tipp: Die Drittel-Regel
Technik des Monats: Ordnung im Arbeitsbereich
5-Minuten fix: Mit Schärfe gestalten

*Tutorials*

Fantasy-Retusche
Vier Jahreszeiten Fotomontage
Farben in Fotos auffrischen
Magische Lichteffekte
Collagen mit Ebenenstilen, Einstellungsebenen und Füllmethoden aufbauen
Individuelle Kinoplakate mit Photoshop Elements selbst gestalten
Täler fluten mit dem Versetzen-Filter
Digitale Buttons selber machen
Futuristische Synthetik-Effekte mit dem Kunststofffolie-Filter und kreativen Retuschetechniken erzeugen
Kunstvolle Aquarelle aus Fotos kreieren

*Heft-CD *

alle Dateien und Materialien zu den zehn Tutorials
120 Pinsel
40 Strukturen und Muster
36 Farbtafeln und Verläufe
15 hochauflösende Stockfotos

Diese Ausgabe ist ab dem 24. Juni im Zeitschriftenhandel erhältlich.

Disclosure: Im Rahmen einer Partnerschaft werden wir vorab die Inhalte der Magazine Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative vorstellen und im Zuge von Gewinnspielen ein paar Ausgaben verlosen.


----------

